# Alicia Vikander spielt Lara Croft!



## Death Row (29 Apr. 2016)

> Alicia Vikander hat erst vor Kurzem einen Oscar gewonnen, jetzt steht eine nächste große Filmrolle fest: Die Schwedin wird auf Angelina Jolie folgen - und Protagonistin des neuen "Tomb Raider"-Films.....



Alicia Vikander spielt Lara Croft in "Tomb Raider"-Film - SPIEGEL ONLINE



​
Dann ist der Kinobesuch inkl. Blu-ray ja schonmal fest eingeplant


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Apr. 2016)

Hoffentlich werden die Filme dann besser  
Wäre sonst schade um Alicia


----------



## goraji (29 Apr. 2016)

dianelized16 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich werden die Filme dann besser
> Wäre sonst schade um Alicia



Schlechter als die beiden Teile mit Angelina Jolie kann es ja eigentlich nicht werden....


----------



## vman (6 Sep. 2016)

Fesch ist sie ja.
Bin gespannt auf den Film.


----------



## Marcel_9696 (13 Sep. 2016)

Echt toll das ist eine tolle Frau


----------



## btvs87 (17 Okt. 2016)

good choice!


----------



## zerocool77 (27 Apr. 2017)

Ich hoffe auch das sie etwas besser werden wie die alten Filme.


----------

